# Has driving Uber changed how you tip?



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

So many of us here talk about how bad our Pax are at tipping. I'm curious, how was your tipping before you began driving Uber? Has driving Uber changed how you tip in general for anyone in services?
To be honest, I never used to tip Uber drivers, but now I make sure I give everyone $1.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Yep. I don't tip servers or bartenders anymore.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

I tip everyone, the kid at the car wash out scrubbing windows and tires in 117 degree heat, the cashier at the strip club or liquor store that give me kickbacks, the bartender who let's me stop and piss even though I'm not drinking at the moment.... The girl at Jack in the box drive thru who always slips dessert into my bag.. The host at Dotty's who let's me use the bathroom.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I give larger tips than I did before I was an Uber driver


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Stripzip said:


> I tip everyone, the kid at the car wash out scrubbing windows and tires in 117 degree heat, the cashier at the strip club or liquor store that give me kickbacks, the bartender who let's me stop and piss even though I'm not drinking at the moment.... The girl at Jack in the box drive thru who always slips dessert into my bag.. The host at Dotty's who let's me use the bathroom.
> 
> What goes around comes around.


You tip bathroom attendant at strip club?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Hasn't really changed the way I tip, and I have always set the bar slightly above average for what I consider delivering average results... except now I am a bit more conscious of making certain the wait staff, my stylist, the grunts at the car wash, movers, uberlyft drivers, housekeeping at hotels, bartenders, bathroom attendants, delivery, security, baristas and door peeps all get a little something extra for their effort. Makes the world go 'round.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I used to tip Uber drivers before I started driving with Uber and saw just how many were not tipping. I felt like a chump and vowed never to tip another Uber driver again. Even made me evaluate how I tip in other situations as well.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I was a generous tipper before Uber, even more so now. Except if I've had really horrendous service.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I never used to tip Uber drivers. I really thought that they were well compensated and that tip was included. Now I always tip at least a few dollars.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Started giving drivers a mint


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

Veju said:


> Yep. I don't tip servers or bartenders anymore.


Very true for me too. I always pick them up, yet they have never tipped before.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

If the servicer is tip hungry,(tip jar, tip signs, eyes that are tip hungry) I will tip less or not tip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

freddieman said:


> eyes that are tip hungry


How do eyes get tip hungry?


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I now keep plenty of shiny gold stars in my pocket at all times.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Being an Uber driver has changed how I tip. I would always tip at restaurants, (when I dined inside), but now I tip in situations where I didn't used to, like coffee shops, to-go orders, etc. It really comes down to "Do unto others, how you would have them do unto you. "


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How do eyes get tip hungry?


When u walk into a restaurant and u see their eyes sizing u up to see how much tip u are. They are quick to see tip money on the table but not the empty glass that needs refilling.


----------



## Jdfrisco (May 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> When u walk into a restaurant and u see their eyes sizing u up to see how much tip u are. They are quick to see tip money on the table but not the empty glass that needs refilling.


This may be the most true statement I have read on this forum!!!!!!!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> So many of us here talk about how bad our Pax are at tipping. I'm curious, how was your tipping before you began driving Uber? Has driving Uber changed how you tip in general for anyone in services?
> To be honest, I never used to tip Uber drivers, but now I make sure I give everyone $1.


Nope, I tip 20%.



Uberfunitis said:


> I used to tip Uber drivers before I started driving with Uber and saw just how many were not tipping. I felt like a chump and vowed never to tip another Uber driver again. Even made me evaluate how I tip in other situations as well.


Screw that and Uber. I'm not letting Uber change my personal values. I felt more like a chump and kinda stupid when I first started and insisted passengers didn't have to tip me. Now I'm like hell yeah, extra money feels nice.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

When I used Uber I didn't tip. Uber said tipping wasn't required. Even without tips drivers looked happy to drive me around. I dudnt knew it was about the stars. 
But now I see the whole service industry differently. Tips don't need to be large. But if everyone tip a little like $1, $2 it would help low wage employees greatly.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Stripzip said:


> The girl at Jack in the box drive thru who always slips dessert into my bag..
> 
> What goes around comes around.


Technically you are paying for that dessert



Uberfunitis said:


> I used to tip Uber drivers before I started driving with Uber and saw just how many were not tipping. I felt like a chump and vowed never to tip another Uber driver again. Even made me evaluate how I tip in other situations as well.


You are right about being a chump. But you are lying about the rest. 
You've never tipped uber drivers because you don't see the value in it. Remember?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Technically you are paying for that dessert
> 
> You are right about being a chump. But you are lying about the rest.
> You've never tipped uber drivers because you don't see the value in it. Remember?


That was before I started driving for Uber, now I know that the driver has no recourse if there is no tip, and how often they are not tipped as to the point of not even expecting the tip. I see no value in tipping Uber drivers now that I have driven for Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JesusisLord777 said:


>


Makes me want to throw the Dirty Dancing soundtrack on, run a bubble bath and dust off my Bridget Jones' Diary paperback.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That was before I started driving for Uber, now I know that the driver has no recourse if there is no tip, and how often they are not tipped as to the point of not even expecting the tip. I see no value in tipping Uber drivers now that I have driven for Uber.


This isnt in line with what you've stated before. You keep contradicting yourself.
You have stated that you hate the culture of tipping. Always have.
You dont have to take too many Uber rides to know that the likelihood of getting the same driver twice is very very slim. So even before you were a driver you would have known there was no value to tip an Uber driver. You're a smart guy. I know you knew this.

So no, I dont believe you ever tipped your Uber drivers.
And again you contradicted yourself. First you said you stopped tipping Uber drivers when you saw they would not tip, so you felt like a chump.
But now you dont tip them because there is no value and they dont expect it? Which is it.

The great Judge Judy always says "if you tell the truth you dont have to have a good memory"
You are trying too hard to be a troll and be contradictory to everything that you forget which story you went with last time.

Troll


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This isnt in line with what you've stated before. You keep contradicting yourself.
> You have stated that you hate the culture of tipping. Always have.
> You dont have to take too many Uber rides to know that the likelihood of getting the same driver twice is very very slim. So even before you were a driver you would have known there was no value to tip an Uber driver. You're a smart guy. I know you knew this.
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't care what you believe there is no contradiction though. I did not develop my hatred of tipping until starting to drive for Uber and was able to see the rating system as a method to get good service even without a tip.


----------



## ironbelle (Jul 21, 2017)

My friends were all bartenders, waitpersons, DJ's so I already knew how to tip.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Example: Had artist passes for Hard Summer a couple weeks ago and took a Lyft from LAX to the inland empire. Jeffry I think his name was got me there in 40 min. Fare was $65... tipped him $20 cash. Thought he was gonna hug me. 
Two days later Uber to LAX from DTLA.... $27 fare Driver was awful but got me there in time.. $10 cash tip. 
Gotta give love to get love. Know what I’m saying?


----------



## Leah Swift (Aug 29, 2017)

I tip all the time. More to people who really deserves it.


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

I've always tipped well but I started working in the service industry (server) at age 15. Also, my grandfather was a taxi driver so I always tipped drivers. Thought everyone was raised similarly. For the most part, I think that I still tip about the same since driving Uber but I did pay it forward on a bartender who was outstanding this evening. I will seek him out in the future whenever I frequent that establishment. I tipped him $10 on a $13 tab because I had the best service in awhile from him and I'd just had an Uber rider tip $13.


----------



## Damascus1d (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber Driver = little $ = little tip


----------

